
Monty Hall strategies - coinomega
https://gist.github.com/cedricbellet/c07136ecdb3524ab802a679c916f5bb6
======
coinomega
Very simple script, and only confirms what has been posted several times here.

However interesting scenario when the game master reveals a door with a goat,
and the player does not know if the game master consciously decided to remove
that particular door. In this scenario, probability of winning swings from
0.33 to 0.67.

